# Looking for Overzized/Vintage Blanks



## Philipp (Feb 27, 2021)

Hey there I want to start my T-Shirt Business. I am looking for overzized/vintage blanks or just overzized blanks with quite good quality. Do you guys have any recommendations? So hard to find something. I'm looking for something like rue porter


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Try https://www.comfortcolors.com/us/. They specialize in boxy garment-washed clothing. Even looks like Rue might be using their garments.


----------

